#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: خطای Windows\System32\Config\System

## کهندانی

با سلام
پس از نصب ویندوز XP  و پس از چند بار خاموش و روشن کردن سیستم  با پیغام   Windows\system32\config\system  مواجه شدم  و حتی با نصب مجدد ویندوز به همین مشکل برخوردم . (قبلا همین ویندوز روی همین سیستم ولی با هارد دیگر بدون مشکل استفاده می شد .)
دوستان مشکل از سخت افزار می باشد یا نرم افزار لطفا راهنمایی کنید ...
با تشکـــر

----------

*RSMMM*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## A.R.T

> با سلام
> پس از نصب ویندوز XP  و پس از چند بار خاموش و روشن کردن سیستم  با پیغام   Windows\system32\config\system  مواجه شدم  و حتی با نصب مجدد ویندوز به همین مشکل برخوردم . (قبلا همین ویندوز روی همین سیستم ولی با هارد دیگر بدون مشکل استفاده می شد .)
> دوستان مشکل از سخت افزار می باشد یا نرم افزار لطفا راهنمایی کنید ...
> با تشکـــر


درود
دوست گلم فکر کنم کلمه missing هم در اخر این ارور باید بیاد
 شما هارد را Fdisk کنید( با سی دی ویندوز تمام درایو ها را پاک کنید و دوباره ایجاد کنید)
و بعد یه ویندوز روی هارد بزنید
اگه باز هم به این مشکل برخوردید ممکنه ایراد از هارد باشه
کما اینکه یه راه حل طولانی تره هم داره که باید از طریق CMD تعدادی از فایلها را کپی کنید در شاخه ویندوز

----------

*1212ali*,*amir99*,*RSMMM*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*کهندانی*

----------


## arsa-pc

سلام دوست من مدل هارد با ظرفیتش+پاور  رو بنویسید.

----------

*RSMMM*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*کهندانی*

----------


## کهندانی

Power GP380A Green
HDD : 320 western sata 16MB cache

----------

*RSMMM*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## کهندانی

> درود
> دوست گلم فکر کنم کلمه missing هم در اخر این ارور باید بیاد
>  شما هارد را Fdisk کنید( با سی دی ویندوز تمام درایو ها را پاک کنید و دوباره ایجاد کنید)
> و بعد یه ویندوز روی هارد بزنید
> اگه باز هم به این مشکل برخوردید ممکنه ایراد از هارد باشه
> کما اینکه یه راه حل طولانی تره هم داره که باید از طریق CMD تعدادی از فایلها را کپی کنید در شاخه ویندوز


دوست عزیز fdisk انجام ندادم  اما دوبار پارتیشن ویندوز را فرمت و دوباره نصب کردم اما دوباره این مشکل بوجود آمد

----------

*RSMMM*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## arsa-pc

کابل برق و دیتا  هارد رو عوض کن و رم دستگاه رو شستشو بده یا تعویض کن.

----------

*RSMMM*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*کهندانی*

----------


## کهندانی

> درود
> دوست گلم فکر کنم کلمه missing هم در اخر این ارور باید بیاد
>  شما هارد را Fdisk کنید( با سی دی ویندوز تمام درایو ها را پاک کنید و دوباره ایجاد کنید)
> و بعد یه ویندوز روی هارد بزنید
> اگه باز هم به این مشکل برخوردید ممکنه ایراد از هارد باشه
> کما اینکه یه راه حل طولانی تره هم داره که باید از طریق CMD تعدادی از فایلها را کپی کنید در شاخه ویندوز


دوست عزیز این نکته رو هم بگم که با یک هارد دیگه که win 7  داره سیستم یدون هیچ مشکلی بوت میشه و قابل استفاده هست .  روی این هارد (جدید خریداری شده)موفق به نصب 7 از روی سی دی و حتی فلش بوت ایبل نشدم (Error code: 0x80070570 )و ناچارا xp ریختم که به این مشکل خوردم با این تفاسیر میتونیم بگیم که قطعا مشکل از هارد هست ؟؟

----------

*RSMMM*,*tahaali9095*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## A.R.T

بله 
احتمالا ایراد از هارد هست اما احتمالا
با یه سیستم دیگه روی هارد ویندور بزنید
و حتما Fdisk کنید
چون ممکنه جدول تخصیصی بهم ریخته باشه که با Fdisk ممکنه درست بشه

----------

*amir99*,*RSMMM*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*کهندانی*

----------


## کهندانی

> بله 
> احتمالا ایراد از هارد هست اما احتمالا
> با یه سیستم دیگه روی هارد ویندور بزنید
> و حتما Fdisk کنید
> چون ممکنه جدول تخصیصی بهم ریخته باشه که با Fdisk ممکنه درست بشه


دوست عزیز هارد بالای 80 را میشه fdisk کرد ؟ با فرمت ntfs فرمت نمیکنه ، میشه xp روش نصب کرد ؟

----------

*RSMMM*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## A.R.T

همانطور که خودتون بهتر میدونید
ntfs فقط مربوط به ویندوزه ایکس پی هست
و ویندوز ME, 98 فقط از FAT 32  پشتیبانی میکنه
Dos خدابیامرز هم ار FAT 16 پشتیبانی میکرد
منظورم این بود که با سی دی *ویندوز ایکس پی* پارتیشن هاشو پاک کنید و دوباره ایجادشون کنید

----------

*1212ali*,*amir99*,*RSMMM*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*کهندانی*

----------


## کهندانی

> همانطور که خودتون بهتر میدونید
> ntfs فقط مربوط به ویندوزه ایکس پی هست
> و ویندوز ME, 98 فقط از FAT 32  پشتیبانی میکنه
> Dos خدابیامرز هم ار FAT 16 پشتیبانی میکرد
> منظورم این بود که با سی دی *ویندوز ایکس پی* پارتیشن هاشو پاک کنید و دوباره ایجادشون کنید


دوست عزیز من طبق گفته شما عمل کردم و بعد از پارتیشن بندی مجدد موقع نصب وبندوز هنگام  کپی کردن فایل های ویندوز (فایل : driver.cab) عملیات قطع شد ، دورباره پارتیشن بندی کردم و  بایک سی دی ویندوز دیگر هم  امتحان کردم اما مچدد هنگام کپی همان فایل (driver.cab) عملیات قطع شد .

----------

*RSMMM*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## کهندانی

> همانطور که خودتون بهتر میدونید
> ntfs فقط مربوط به ویندوزه ایکس پی هست
> و ویندوز ME, 98 فقط از FAT 32  پشتیبانی میکنه
> Dos خدابیامرز هم ار FAT 16 پشتیبانی میکرد
> منظورم این بود که با سی دی *ویندوز ایکس پی* پارتیشن هاشو پاک کنید و دوباره ایجادشون کنید


دوست عزیز full Format  ی پارتیشن 100 گیگی حدودا چقد زمان میبره ؟ حدود یک ساعت 25% ی پارت 100 گیگی فرمت شده !!!!1

----------

*RSMMM*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## Raeed2CB

سلام دوست عزیز
هارد یک دور با نرم افزار HDD Low Level Format  فرمت کن
مشکل حل میشه

----------

*amir99*,*RSMMM*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## A.R.T

> دوست عزیز full Format  ی پارتیشن 100 گیگی حدودا چقد زمان میبره ؟ حدود یک ساعت 25% ی پارت 100 گیگی فرمت شده !!!!1


درود
اگه اطمینان دارید ایراد از هارد باشه و رم و سایر ملزومات سالم هستند
هارد را با سی دی هاینرس تست کامل و فرمت کلی کنید
مثل :
HDD Low Level Format که جناب *ampsoft* هم فرمودند
و همینطور برنامه  HDAT

----------

*amir99*,*arsa-pc*,*Raeed2CB*,*RSMMM*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## mehran1221

با سلام 
من یه ویندوز XP3 دازم که می خواستم با نورتون قوست 2003 ازش ایمیج بگیرم

سیستم ریست شد و وارد نورتون قوست شد 
ولی هیچی اتفاق نمی افتاد 
به کیبرد که چند تا دکمه زدم یه ارور اومد INTERNAL STACK OVERFLOW

من سیستم رو ریست کردم که برگرده تو XP
ولی اولش یه چیز میاد PC DOS 7.1 و میگه بین نورتون و ویندوز انتخاب کنم که هیچ کدوم کار نمیکنه 


لطفا کمک کنید؟؟؟

----------

*fifafc*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## RSMMM

> با سلام 
> من یه ویندوز XP3 دازم که می خواستم با نورتون قوست 2003 ازش ایمیج بگیرم
> 
> سیستم ریست شد و وارد نورتون قوست شد 
> ولی هیچی اتفاق نمی افتاد 
> به کیبرد که چند تا دکمه زدم یه ارور اومد INTERNAL STACK OVERFLOW
> 
> من سیستم رو ریست کردم که برگرده تو XP
> ولی اولش یه چیز میاد PC DOS 7.1 و میگه بین نورتون و ویندوز انتخاب کنم که هیچ کدوم کار نمیکنه 
> ...


با سلام دوست عزیز 
کیبورد شما یو اس بی است یا پی اس تو ؟
اگر کیبوردتان پی اس تو است وارد محید نورتون شده و صبر کنید تا ایمیج را بگیره ، اگر خطا می دهد ، دوباره وارد محیط ویندوز شده و تو قسمت تنظیمات ، جایی که مثلا می توانید پسورد بزارید برای ایمیج ، در قسمت virtual memory ، مقدارش را زیاد کنید

----------

*افشین سالاری*

----------


## کهندانی

با سلام و تشکر از همه دوستان : 
اشکال از خود هارد بود که با استفاده از گارانتی شرکت مربوطه  وتعویض آن مشکل برطرف گردید . همه را به خدا بزرگ میسپارم.

----------

*A.R.T*

----------


## A.R.T

دوست گلم سپاسگذارم که حل شدن مشکل خودتون را مطرح کردید
یه زحمت هم براتون داشتم
توی قسمت تجربیات همون قسمت مراحل کارتون را ذکر کنید تا بقیه دوستان هم استفاده کنند

----------

*کهندانی*

----------


## saeed...

سلام من حتی هاردم را عوض کردم و دوباره همین مشکل را داشتم کسسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه

----------


## AMD

> سلام من حتی هاردم را عوض کردم و دوباره همین مشکل را داشتم کسسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه


برای مشکلتون تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنید . تاپیک قدیمی رو بالا نیارید .

----------

*nekooee*

----------

